
The future of jobs - shapeshed
http://pebblecode.com/blog/the-future-of-jobs/
======
epalmer
It will be interesting to see how the next couple of years play out. Public
schools (k12) in the US don't seem to get what is coming or at least they
can't change fast enough.

